# Tablet advice......



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

No....not Neurofen...I mean those mini computer thingys. Having used my wife's Crapple iPad I fancy getting a tablet for using while away on hols or away from my PC. I want something similar to my Samsung S5...so the obvious choice is the latest Galaxy Tab S2...as it will sync with my mobile. I've done a bit of research, by can't make out if the tab is Windows operated or android like my moby. I'm used to the way my phone works, like it, and am basically looking for a bigger version of it. Has anyone got a Samsung Tablet, what do you think of it, and are there anyother recommendations? I'm not interested in iPads, so don't bother recommending them. As ever, thanks in advance for any info and advice.


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi Roger

I have a Samsung S2 Mini ,It's android version 5. I've played with an I pad, and much prefer the Samsung. IMO you can't go wrong with the S2 Mini

Paul


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Roger, I've just been looking at getting one myself. The Samsung Tab S2 has great reviews and is Android op system.

Be careful where you buy it from. A lot of Amazon sellers are from China and it arrives opened so that they can put a UK charger in the box. In some cases the charger is not the correct one!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roger, I've got a Samsung Tab S 8.4 ... had it for about a year and it gets used daily...more than the PC actually.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I bought one of these, its brill :thumbsup:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/351577788623?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

How about a Google Nexus 7? You can pick these up for between £60 and £100 depending on the version. I bought a refurbished one last December to play around with over Christmas. If you're familiar with and like Android (must admit I don't) it should fit the bill nicely. There are various other Nexus devices to choose from.


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

Two Months ago I bought a Lenovo 10.1" tablet for £110.00 from Argos. Its cheap but its fast has a nice feel to it and does everything I want. Samsungs and Apples might be better specced but I will never notice in a million years. Its even cheaper now.

Lenovo 10 inch tablet £99.99


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies...some very useful opinions there...


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Surface surface surface surface  not as seamless as android or apples in terms of cross device synching, but both of my nexus tablets have been sat in a drawer since 2014. Absolutely no point in them now, surface demolishes them


----------



## Q.Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Galaxy S8.4 has yet to be bettered for the price ... unfortunately Samsung discontinued them last year when they brought out the S2 and went 'backwards' by discontinuing the widescreen format. Still, S2 is probably best replacement for the price. And now you can get MS Office for free on the Play store I can leave the laptop behind.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Just by way of an update (seeing as the thread has been bumped to the top), back in July I bought a Galaxy Tab S2 in the duty free at Gatwick as we were leaving for Portugal. Got around £150 off the high street price (which I thought was quite good, as I normally find that 'Duty Free' is a rip off!). The downside was that when we arrived in Portugal, the villa had no wifi, so it had to sit for week until we returned and I could set it up....all I could do was take pictures!

Have to say I'm 'over the moon' with it. I take it everywhere, and now use it to take all my pics...the camera is superb...certainly far superior to the camera on my wife's latest iPad. The other big plus is the use of the 'super 'Amoled' screen, which can be used even in bright sunlight....another win over the iPad, which becomes almost unusable in bright light. When connected to the wifi at home, it's also very fast...especially using 'Chrome'.

The only downside is the fact that I find the onscreen keyboard a bit of a pain...especially the predictive text (I suppose I should turn it off), and much prefer to look at TWF on the main PC where I can use a proper keyboard and two hands rather than just one finger![IMG alt=":laugh:" data-emoticon=""]http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/uploads/monthly_2015_05/laugh.gif.96d0ea5fb2e39302f64d6e4881150a43.gif[/IMG]


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm not sure if anyone is still taking advice (or even reading this thread) but if you're looking for a tablet or phone try to buy one that is at least mid level otherwise it won't receive any updates to the operating system in the future.

Also look for companies that actually offer constant updates on their devices rather than slacking off like others do.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

gimli said:


> I'm not sure if anyone is still taking advice (or even reading this thread) but if you're looking for a tablet or phone try to buy one that is at least mid level otherwise it won't receive any updates to the operating system in the future.
> 
> Also look for companies that actually offer constant updates on their devices rather than slacking off like others do.


 As this is back near the top, I have just bought (or Santa has) two Amazon Fire 7" tablets. 16gb, plus a proper amazon case, and a 32gb sd card, £50 each. Should keep the girls happy for a bit on xmas day. Not too worried about software upgrades, as the tablet will be broken within two years


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

rhaythorne said:


> How about a Google Nexus 7? You can pick these up for between £60 and £100 depending on the version. I bought a refurbished one last December to play around with over Christmas. If you're familiar with and like Android (must admit I don't) it should fit the bill nicely. There are various other Nexus devices to choose from.


 Never saw this thread until this morning.

Didn't find a problem with the Nexus 7 (can't remember the model year was maybe 2012) it was the update from kit kat to marshmallow that caused the trouble. Better performance from a brick. Sluggish, keeps freezing, etc.

Tried a number of fixes on the web...to no avail.

Kim keeps on using it, and getting annoyed. I've been looking at the galaxy tab a...missed out on the black Friday sale where it was going 25% off. Bide my time till the January sales.....if the real thing still exists now a days.

George


----------



## Q.Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

All right Dodge, I got a keyboard cover for my s8.4, which works a treat, I'll try and remember to bring it next time we meet up.










For the s2 there's a good review of options here: http://www.androidcentral.com/great-keyboard-options-galaxy-tab-s2-97

The Samsung stock products are good - but pricy, so worth shopping around / keeping an eye on the 'Bay.


----------

